# SRAM groups now more expensive?



## syburgh (Apr 4, 2009)

Did prices for Rival and Force groups just increase rather dramatically over the past week at the discount Internet retailers (e.g. nearly +50%)? I seem to recall Rival groups selling for under $700.

Was not in the market for Red, so I've no frame of reference.


----------



## ctoestreich (Aug 14, 2008)

Still $680 on ebay.


----------



## usa777 (Jul 5, 2008)

Maybe this is the reason. We got this letter today. For us dealers this is good news.

SRAM RETAIL PRICING GUIDELINES
To better ensure the continued quality of SRAM products, SRAM has adopted the following pricing Guidelines. Due to the complexity and technical construction of the product, SRAM productsmust be sold at full service bicycle retail establishments that can install and service the products with onsite maintenance and repair departments. To ensure that SRAM retailers will be able to afford to maintain
full service facilities for installation and service, SRAM believes that the suggested minimum retail prices attached here to should be maintained. To encourage SRAM retailers to develop demand through advertising and other marketing initiatives as a premium product, SRAM requires that all advertisements (including on-line auctions) for its products that include any reference to a retail price be confined to the
suggested minimum retail prices listed in these Guidelines. SRAM expects that the suggested minimum prices set forth in these Guidelines will be followed to efficiently maintain the retailer and support network that SRAM believes is necessary for the proper marketing and servicing of its products. SRAM may unilaterally *terminate* any distributor, retailer, or sales to any party that SRAM believes does not support SRAM’s marketing and sales guidelines. Any such terminations may be without prior notice
and/or warning. SRAM does not encourage and will not accept any communications from dealers or others that want to discuss the pricing of SRAM’s products by dealers or parties other than themselves.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

I have bought my last SRAM pieces.


----------



## syburgh (Apr 4, 2009)

Had suspected more of this MAP business. According to WSJ maybe there is hope for the future: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124087840110661643.html


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

They seem to be serious about it.


----------

